# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  سبب قراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعه

## صقرالحدباء

* سبب قراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعه
*



* 
*



*  هذه السورة ذكرت أربع قصص قرآنية هي :أهل الكهف،  صاحب الجنتين، موسى علية السلام والخضر و ذو القرنين.
وقصص سورة الكهف الأربعة يربطها محور واحد وهو أنها تجمع الفتن الأربعة في الحياة:
(فتنة الدين (قصة أهل الكهف) فتنة المال (صاحب الجنتين) فتنة العلم (موسى عليه  السلام والخضر (وفتنة السلطة )ذو القرنين*

*  1- فتنة الدين:
قصة الفتية الذين هربوا بدينهم من الملك الظالم فآووا إلى  الكهف حيث حدثت لهم معجزة إبقائهم فيه ثلاثمئة سنة وازدادوا تسعا وكانت القرية قد  أصبحت كلها على التوحيد. ثم تأتي آيات تشير إلى كيفية العصمة من هذه الفتنة
(فالعصمة من فتنة الدين تكون بالصحبة الصالحة وتذكر الآخرة.*

*  2. فتنة المال:
قصة صاحب الجنتين الذي آتاه الله كل شيء فكفر بأنعم الله وأنكر البعث فأهلك الله  تعالى الجنتين. ثم تأتي العصمة من هذه الفتنة
والعصمة من فتنة المال تكون في فهم حقيقة الدنيا وتذكر الآخرة.*

*  3. فتنة العلم:
قصة موسى عليه السلام مع الخضر وكان ظنّ أنه أعلم أهل الأرض فأوحى له الله تعالى  بأن هناك من هو أعلم منه فذهب للقائه والتعلم منه فلم يصبر على ما فعله الخضر لأنه  لم يفهم الحكمة في أفعاله وإنما أخذ بظاهرها فقط. وتأتي آية العصمة من هذه الفتنة
(قَالَ سَتَجِدُنِي إِن شَاء اللَّهُ صَابِرًا وَلَا أَعْصِي  لَكَ أَمْرًا)
والعصمة من فتنة العلم هي التواضع وعدم الغرور بالعلم.*

*  4. فتنة السلطة:
قصة ذوالقرنين الذي كان ملكاً عادلاً يمتلك العلم وينتقل من مشرق الأرض إلى مغربها  ويدعو إلى الله وينشر الخير حتى وصل لقوم خائفين من هجوم يأجوج ومأجوج فأعانهم على  بناء سد لمنعهم عنهم وما زال السدّ قائماً إلى يومنا هذا. وتأتي آية العصمة
(قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِين  َأَعْمَالًا *  الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ  يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعًا)
فالعصمة من فتنة السلطة هي الإخلاص لله في الإعمال وتذكر الآخرة*

*  ختام السورة:  العصمة من الفتن: آخر آية من سورة الكهف تركّز على العصمة الكاملة من الفتن بتذكر  اليوم الآخرة
قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ يُوحَى  إِلَيَّأَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاء  رَبِّهِفَلْيَعْ  مَلْ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا وَلَا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَدًا  ) فعلينا أن نعمل عملاً صالحاً صحيحاً ومخلصاً لله حتى يَقبل،والنجاة من  الفتن*

*__._,_.___*

----------


## مراد حسن

*من فتوحات سورة الكهف :*
سبحان اللّه والحمد للّه ولا إله إلاّ اللّه واللّه أكبر .
جميل أن نأتي بعنوان يشير إلى أجمل ما في مضمونه ، والأجمل أن يطابق العنوان مضمونه فيكون له إختصارا ويحفظ محتواه ويصونه ، والأجمل من ذلك أن يترجم العنوان مضمونه فتشتبك أصابعه ويشهد الواقع لواقعه .  
ما ذكره صاحب الفائدة أعلاه رصيد معرفي غير نشيط في عملية التّزاوج بين العنوان ومضمونه لأنّ سبب قراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة يبقى مطروحا ولم يأت المضمون لكشفه بقدر ما أتى لكشف المحور الرّابط لقصص السّورة وهي خمس لا أربع كما عدّ وحسب ، فقد أغفل صاحب الموضوع الإشارة إلى قصّة آدم وإبليس ولا أدري كيف حصل هذا منه ؟ وإذا كان عيب النّاقل سوء النّقل وعيب الكاتب سوء الكتابة فإنّ عيبهما المشترك وللأسف تضييع التّحقيق ، فما جاء من سبب لا يكفي لبطلان العجب والتّوقّف عن نشدان الضّالّة المقصودة بأدب والبحث عن الفكرة المنشودة بكثب ، وقد حام صاحبنا حول الحمى ولم يواقعه ، وعلى كلّ فهي محاولة مشكورة ومن حاول فقد نبذ العجز وأدّى ما استطاع من مقدور توفّر عنده ، وقد منّ اللّه على عباده فضلا منه ورحمة فقال :{لَا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا}البقر   286 . 
وقد حدّثتني نفسي مرّة على عجرها وبجرها بعد إحفاء عن سرّ المحور الرّابط بين قصص سورة الكهف وأحداثها فقالت بعد ترويحة هو في قوله تعالى :{إِنَّا جَعَلْنا ما عَلَى الْأَرْضِ زِينَةً لَها لِنَبْلُوَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلاً}الكهف 7 ، واجعل جملة ( لِنَبْلُوَهُمْ ) بين هلالين لعلّهما يأخذان منك إلتفاتة فتتأمّل وتنتفع فإنّ خير العلم ما نفع ، أو إجعل تحتها خط إن كانت الآية منقولة عندك لوحدها في سطرها لا مع غيرها من الآيات ، وأقول تحتها لا فوقها كما يقول بعضهم ولا يغرّنّك عدم مخالفة الكفّار في هذا الصّنيع إذ لا يعلو شيئ كلامَ اللّه عزّ وجلّ فتدبّره . 
وقد ذكر اللّه عاقبة أهل الخسران في الإبتلاء في الآية 103 فما بعدها ، وذكر عاقبة أهل النّجاح في الإبتلاء في الآية 107 فما بعدها ، ثمّ ذكر في الآية 110 وهي ختام السّورة طريقة العمل في دار الإبتلاء ، نعوذ باللّه من جهد البلاء . 
ولمّا كانت للحياة الدّنيا زينة خيف على أهلها وطالبيها من الخديعة والغرور ، فالحياة الدّنيا ابتلاء ، وزينة الحياة الدّنيا ابتلاء آخر ، والنّتيجة المركّبة ابتلاء فوق ابتلاء ـ نسأل اللّه السّلامة ـ الأوّل ابتلاء شهوة والثّاني ابتلاء شبهة ، وليس شيء أفضل من الصّبر في هذه المضايق : صبر على الخلق وصبر على الأمر :{أَلَا لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالْأَمْرُ تَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ}ا  أعراف 54 ، فالخلق: يتضمن أحكامه الكونية القدرية ، والأمر: يتضمن أحكامه الدينية الشرعية ، وهذا الصّبر هو العدّة في طريق الإبتلاء حتّى يوفّى صاحبه الحساب والجزاء فمن تزوّد بالصّبر أكثر كان للّه أعبَد ولإمامة الخلق أجدر ، ومن قلّ صبره كثر جزعه وانحطّت عبوديّته بقدر ما ضيّع من صبر ، وقد أمر اللّه نبيّه بالصّبر في هذه السّورة فقال تعالى :{وَاصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَلا تَعْدُ عَيْنَاكَ عَنْهُمْ تُرِيدُ زِينَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَلا تُطِعْ مَنْ أَغْفَلْنَا قَلْبَهُ عَنْ ذِكْرِنَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ وَكَانَ أَمْرُهُ فُرُطًا}الكهف 28 ، وربّما كان سرّ اقتران ذكر الصبر وذكر زينة الحياة الدّنيا في هذه الآية لحكمة ارتباط الإبتلاء بالصّبر كضرورة شرعيّة ، فيكون من باب ردّ ما خلق اللّه بما شرع اللّه ومنه ردّ القضاء بالدّعاء ، كما ورد ذكر الصّبر في قصّة موسى مع العبد الصّالح كشرط للتعلّم والصّحبة لما سيكون من مشاهد ومواقف محفوفة بالإبتلاء :{قالَ لَهُ مُوسى هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلى أَنْ تُعَلِّمَنِ مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْداً * قالَ إِنَّكَ لَنْ تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْراً * وَكَيْفَ تَصْبِرُ عَلى مَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ خُبْراً * قالَ سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شاءَ اللَّهُ صابِراً وَلا أَعْصِي لَكَ أَمْراً}الكهف 66-69 .
ولمّا كان الإبتلاء بلبلة فغربلة إحتاج المبتلى إلى السّكينة التي تهدّئ جأشه وتثبّت عنفوان سخطه وجزعه ويسكن بها عن الرّعب ، فإنّ أصل السّكينة الطّمأنينة والوقار ، ولعلّ هذا السّرّ في تنزّلها عند قراءة الصّحابي سورة الكهف كما في الصّحيحين . 
ولمّا كان الإبتلاء هو المحور والمقصد في هذه السّورة ارتبطت بالمسيح الدّجّال مدّعي الإلهيّة وصاحب الفتنة العظيمة وقد عَظّمَ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَمْره وَحَذَّرَ عَنْهُ وَتَعَوَّذَ مِنْ فِتْنَته ، وأخبر أنّه ما بعث اللّه نبيّا إلاّ أنذر أمّته المسيح الدّجّال أنذره نوح والنّبيّون من بعده كما في صحيح البخاري ، ولا شيء أعظم من فتنة الشّرك ، فكشف اللّه بهذه السّورة أسرار مسيح الضّلالة والكفر ومزّق قناعه وبيّن طريقة التّصدّي له بما أوحى إلى رسوله من أحاديث تؤكّد العصمة من فتنة المسيح الدّجّال بقراءة عشر آيات من سورة الكهف كما في أحد الرّوايات ، فلم تذكر أوّل ولا آخر ، وكأنّ الرّاوي تردّد بينهما ، أو كأنّها إشارة إلى بيان محور السّورة ، فلا نردّ الخلقَ إلاّ بالأمر ، {وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ يَهْدِ قَلْبَهُ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ}التّغاب  11. 
وقد بيّن رسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه وسلّم طريق الخلاص من ابتلاء النّاس بالمسيح الدّجّال في رواية أخرى فأرشدهم إلى قراءة أوّل هذه السّورة وفواتحها كما في صحيح مسلم ، وهو الحريص على أمّته صلّى اللّه عليه وسلّم ، ولعلّ الحكمة في قراءة الأوائل والفواتح أنّ المسيح الدّجّال أوّل فتنة عظيمة وفاتحة إبتلاء جديد أيّام الخليقة آنذاك لم يشهدوا له من قبل مثيلا ، وأمّا على رواية الأواخر كما عند مسلم فربّما لتقدير خروجه في آخر الزّمان واللّه أعلم بذلك ، إلاّ أنّ هذه الرّواية أعلّت بالشّذوذ كما ذكر نقّاد الحديث واللّه أعلم بذلك ، وأمّا تحديد الآيات بعشر فربّما لحديث :"إنّها لن تقوم حتّى تروا قبلها عشر آيات" أي السّاعة والحديث في صحيح مسلم وقد ذكر فيه الدّجّال ، فناسب عدد الآيات الشّرعيّة عدد الآيات الكونيّة ، ولا يفوتنّك ذكر يأجوج ومأجوج في السّورة وذكرهما في الحديث السّالف من الآيات العشر للسّاعة ، وأمّا على رواية التّرمذي:"من قرأ ثلاث آيات من أول الكهف" ففيها شذوذ كما ذكر جهابذة الحديث وإن صحّحها التّرمذي رحمه اللّه ، أقول هذا ولست على مذهب التّفسير الرّمزي والعددي ولكن ليس كلّ من تكلّم في ذلك قال شططا وأتى نكرا وارتكب خطأً ، فإنّ من العلم ما هو مقطوع بصحّته ومنه ما هو مقطوع ببطلانه ومنه ما هو ظنّ واجتهاد لا مانع من أن يعمل المرء فيه فكره ويقول بما إقتضاه نظره ، واللّه أعلم . 
وإذا ما تتبّعنا نهاية الآيات العشر الأوائل وجدناها عند قوله تعالى :{إِذْ أَوَى الْفِتْيَةُ إِلَى الْكَهْفِ فَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا آتِنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَدًا}الكهف 10 ، يريدون بذلك التّحصّن والتّحرّز من فتنة قومهم لهم وقد أرادوا منهم الكفر ، وهذا هو الصّواب عند وقوع الفتن ، الفرار منها والتّحصّن بما هو حصن خلقا وأمرا ، وهكذا في فتنة المسيح الدّجّال شرع التّعوّذ منها في الصّلاة وزيادة قراءة آيات العصمة لخطر الملاقاة وإلاّ فالواجب إجتنابه وعدم ملاقاته والفرار إلى الكهوف حتّى لا يفتتن المرء في دينه فيجدّد سنّة الفتية المؤمنة . 
وليعلم أنّ الكهف مع ظلمته وضيقه وبعده عن العمران ، وخلوه من كل ألوان الترف والنعيم ، كان بالنسبة للفتية المؤمنة مأوى ضمّهم فأحسّوا فيه بالرّاحة والسّكينة ، وكذلك الشّرع مع أحكامه وحزمه وبعده عن الإغراق في المادّيات والغلو في الرّوحانيات ، وخلوّه من كلّ ألوان الإسراف والتّبذير ، وتوسّطه بين الإفراط والتّفريط وأخذه بجانبي التّرغيب والتّرهيب ، كان بالنسبة للجماعة المؤمنة مأوى ضمّهم فأحسوا فيه بالرّاحة والسّكينة .
وإذا كان الكهف حماية اللّه للإنسان من الأخطار إذا إلتجأ إليه ، فكذلك الشّرع حماية اللّه للإنسان من الأخطار إذا إلتجأ إليه وقد يظنّ أحدهم أنّ الكهف مخوف مظلم سجن للعبد وسكن للقرون القديمة لا يلائم العصر وكذلك يظنّ الجاهل بربّه أنّ الشّريعة رجعيّة لا تلائم العصر وأنّها قيد لحرّيّة الإنسان وأنّ أدعياءها ظلاميّون فيخافون بسطة أحكامها ويصدّون من ينادي بتطبيقها .    
لمّا رأى الأحزاب هذا وظنّوا بشرع اللّه ظنونا نادوا بالتّنوير والحداثة ، وما دروا أنّ التّنوير في التّوبة من الكفر والبراءة من أهله والعمل بالتّوحيد ، قال الحقّ جلّ وعلا :{اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُماتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَوْلِياؤُهُمُ الطَّاغُوتُ يُخْرِجُونَهُمْ مِنَ النُّورِ إِلَى الظُّلُماتِ أُولئِكَ أَصْحابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيها خالِدُونَ}البقر   257 ، فمن عكف على عبادة الطّاغوت حتّى صدّه عن الإيمان وحرمه خيره فهو في الظّلمات وإن نادى بالتّنوير وزعم أنّه حامل لواءه ، وأمّا الحداثة فهي إيجاد الطّاعة وفعل القربات وتجديد الإيمان الذي يبلى كما يبلى الثّوب وعمل بالشّرع في جدّية وورع ، وقد قال تعالى :{وَكَذلِكَ أَنْزَلْناهُ قُرْآناً عَرَبِيًّا وَصَرَّفْنا فِيهِ مِنَ الْوَعِيدِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ أَوْ يُحْدِثُ لَهُمْ ذِكْراً}طه 113 فيكسبهم شرفا ويبقي عليهم إيمانهم ذكرا صالحا في الغابرين ، وإحداث الشيء إيجاده والحدوث كون الشيء بعد أن لم يكن . 
وإذا كانت نهاية الآيات العشر الأوائل تشير إلى الذين كسبوا الرّهان ونجحوا في الإمتحان فإنّ بداية الآيات العشر الأواخر تشير إلى الذين خسروا الرّهان وسقطوا في الإمتحان وبدا لهم ما لم يتوقّعوه في الحسبان والحسن يظهر حسنه بالضّد وبضدّها تتميّز الأشياء وقد قال تعالى :{الَّذِينَ كَانَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمْ فِي غِطَاءٍ عَنْ ذِكْرِي وَكَانُوا لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ سَمْعًا}الكهف101 وهذا كالتّنبيه على أحوال تابعي الدّجّال ، فهم عُمْيٌ عن الآيات الكونيّة والتي منها عدم مبالاتهم بما بين عينيه مكتوب "كافر" أو "ك ف ر" وأنّه أعور العين اليمنى كأنّ عينه عنبة طافية وإنّ الله ليس بأعور ، صُمٌّ عن الآيات الشّرعيّة ومنها عدم اكتراثهم لقراءة فواتح أو خواتم سورة الكهف ، معرضين عن الذّكر الذي يُحْدِثُ فيهم الطّاعة لشرع اللّه والتي منها ذكر فتنة الدّجّال والتّحذير منه وكأنّ الأمر لا يخصّه ، بخلاف المؤمن الذي يسعى لطلب العلم بما أوحى اللّه إلى رسوله ، أما علمت أنّ رجلا من خيار النّاس يخرج إلى الدّجّال فَيَقُولُ أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ الدَّجَّالُ الَّذِي حَدَّثَنَا عَنْكَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم حَدِيثَهُ كما في الصّحيح ، وقد تكون في قراءة هذه الآيات إشارة أخرى وهي براءة القارئ من صنيع الهلكى في الإبتلاء بلسان المقال فلم يبق له إلاّ التّرجمان بلسان الحال ، فيكتمل المطلوب ويتحقّق المرغوب . 
وأمّا سرّ قراءة السّورة يوم الجمعة على فرض صحّة الأثر ، فهو تذكير بيوم الحساب يوم تظهر نتيجة الإبتلاء والإمتحان كما في الآية 49 من السّورة ، إذ لا تقوم السّاعة إلاّ في يوم الجمعة كما في صحيح مسلم ، وما من ملك مقرّب ولا سماء ولا أرض ولا جبال ولا حجر إلاّ وهو يشفق من يوم الجمعة كما في مسند أحمد بإسناد ضعيف وقد يتقوّى بطرقه . 
ولمّا كانت أيّام الأسبوع سبعة كان السّرّ في الآية السّابعة ، قف واعتبر وإلاّ فاصبر واصطبر{وَاللَّه   يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ}الب  رة 232 .

----------

